# Assunpink Lake(South Jersey Hawg Hunters) 6/16



## fish devil (Jun 17, 2012)

:twisted: Nine teams competed today. The 15" minimum size made it a little tougher. Fred and I landed a decent amount of fish. Soft Plastics caught the shorts. A Rapala DT-20 crank and DT-3 crank caught the good ones. Three keepers in all. Good enough for second place!!

South Jersey Hawg Hunters
Date: 6/16/2012
Format: Six bass limit, 15 inch minimum.
Weather: Started out warm, clear & calm. Later - warm, sunny & breezy.

Results: 

1. Zellman/Schoonover Team (Zeke Zellman & Wade Schoonover)
Total Bass/Weight = 4 / 8.85 lbs Points = 20


2. Lentz/Nemeth Team (Fred Lentz & Joe Nemeth)
Total Bass/Weight = 3 / 7.52 lbs Points = 10


3. Duckardt/Ohono Team (Bill Duckardt)
Total Bass/Weight = 3 / 6.98 lbs Points = 6


4. Snyder/Lentz Team (Dennis Snyder & Greg Lentz)
Total Bass/Weight = 3 / 6.70 lbs Points = 4


5. Franchetta/Franchetta Team (Al Franchetta)
Total Bass/Weight = 2 / 4.87 lbs Points = 3

6. Miller/Edmeads Team (Jim Miller & Mark Edmeads)
Total Bass/Weight = 2 / 4.20 Points = 3


7. Lloyd/Lloyd Team (Dave Lloyd & Jerrod Lloyd)
Total Bass/Weight = 1 / 2.47 lbs Points = 2


8. Bowen/Ridel Team (Scott Bowen & Patrick Bowen)
Total Bass/Weight = 0 Points = 1


8. Oeser/Merlock Team (Ken Merlock Sr & Dave Mills)
Total Bass/Weight = 0 Points = 1


Winning Lunker Weight - 3.22 lbs (Wade Schoonover)


Next Club Tournament: East Creek Pond, Saturday, June 23, 6:00 am to 12:00 noon Five bass limit, 12” minimum length.


----------



## Zum (Jun 17, 2012)

15" mininum;wtg to get 3.
Congrats on the placing.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 18, 2012)

good job FD and Big Fred =D>


----------



## fender66 (Jun 18, 2012)

> 2. Lentz/Nemeth Team (Fred Lentz & Joe Nemeth)
> Total Bass/Weight = 3 / 7.52 lbs Points = 10



Wow....you fish with Joe Nemeth.....the football star?

WAY TO GO DEEP!

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Congrats!


----------



## blugoose (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats FD!! 
=D> =D> =D>


----------

